
Kaspersky Antivirus left millions of customers open to online tracking - anonymuse
https://www.techradar.com/news/kaspersky-antivirus-left-millions-customers-open-to-online-tracking
======
max_
Related
[https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/46403.html](https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/46403.html)

